# Maran pullet with weird condition



## pblanton (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a half-dozen Maran pullets that are about ten weeks old. One of them is noticeably smaller than the others, and has developed a swollen, air-filled crop. It literally feels like a balloon.

She also had a severe case of pasty butt. We cleaned her bottom and pulled off two dried globs of poo that were each about the size of a peach pit.

She seems fine, but the crop being full of air is weird.

We have separated her and are taking a wait and see attitude. Any ideas?

Pictures...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My guess is that it's not air in the crop but air under the skin from a ruptured air sac. 99% of the time nothing needs to done with it. The air sac will seal and the air will gradually migrate through the skin.


----------



## pblanton (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks! I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, I hope so Robin!


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Ruptured air sacs do heal with time, I agree with Robin. I've had one in a turkey last year. No need to use a needle to poke a hole in it either. Resist the urge! You have a good chance of introducing bacteria into the hole.


----------



## pblanton (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah... I reeeeally want to deflate the balloon, but I am resisting the urge mostly because she otherwise seems fine.

We have separated her from her siblings in order to keep her from becoming injured more.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would put some Vaseline on her bottom. I wonder if you could use a tube and syringe and see if you pull out air. Does she get food in her crop and does it go thru?


----------

